# LF RP Buddy(ies)!



## Yuterupii (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi! I've been inactive for a long time though, and looking for more people to RP with!
We can do just casual furry RP or something themed~
I haven't done a group RP for the longest time either so that's okay too!
Here are some themes that I enjoy RPing:
Mass Effect
Pokemon
School Setting
Fantasy Settings
Anime (if there's a specific anime that we both like, then we can do that too!)
Victorian/Old Fashioned era
School
We can also have humans and anthro mix if you guys want as well~


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Feb 3, 2017)

I am game I've decided to try and get back into RPing myself


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 3, 2017)

Ive got a few openings. Some potentials bailed on me.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> Hi! I've been inactive for a long time though, and looking for more people to RP with!
> We can do just casual furry RP or something themed~
> I haven't done a group RP for the longest time either so that's okay too!
> Here are some themes that I enjoy RPing:
> ...


Sure I can rp with you but what rp topics you won't do?


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 6, 2017)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> I am game I've decided to try and get back into RPing myself


Okay! What are you interested in?


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 6, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> Ive got a few openings. Some potentials bailed on me.


Oh, that's too bad :C
Is there anything specific you'd like to try?


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 6, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> Oh, that's too bad :C
> Is there anything specific you'd like to try?


Im open for just about everything. Lets talk about potentials in private.


----------



## Joseph1R2P3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> Okay! What are you interested in?


I am cool with almost anything, though I do have a hatred for anything where characters are god like (that's less a genre thing and more a person thing)


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 7, 2017)

Joseph1R2P3 said:


> I am cool with almost anything, though I do have a hatred for anything where characters are god like (that's less a genre thing and more a person thing)


So pretty much no godmodding, of course. That makes the RP so boring


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> So pretty much no godmodding, of course. That makes the RP so boring


What themes of rp can you do?


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 7, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> What themes of rp can you do?


You can refer to the first post, dude.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 7, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> School Setting
> Fantasy Settings


I prefer school setting (yay for realism~) but can work with fantasy too.
... Sort of.


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I prefer school setting (yay for realism~) but can work with fantasy too.
> ... Sort of.


Oh, I can work with school settings too! Lemme add that to the list....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 7, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> Oh, I can work with school settings too! Lemme add that to the list....


Mainly cuz I'm still a student (senior year though), and I also enjoy slice-of-life RPs more than fantasy/sci-fi adventures/missions now.
Fightings can be fine (ya know, serious bullies and whatnot), but I prefer usin' it to develop the chars, other than just... you know, to see who's better at kicking someone else down.


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mainly cuz I'm still a student (senior year though), and I also enjoy slice-of-life RPs more than fantasy/sci-fi adventures/missions now.
> Fightings can be fine (ya know, serious bullies and whatnot), but I prefer usin' it to develop the chars, other than just... you know, to see who's better at kicking someone else down.


Ah, I see. I'm still a student as well (college freshman lol), but I haven't done anything really relaxed in a while haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 7, 2017)

Yuterupii said:


> Ah, I see. I'm still a student as well (college freshman lol), but I haven't done anything really relaxed in a while haha


Let's go along with this theme ; just lemme know when you're ready to start, and the kangaroo-raptor will come down town hehe~


----------



## Yuterupii (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Let's go along with this theme ; just lemme know when you're ready to start, and the kangaroo-raptor will come down town hehe~


Okay, PM me!


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

Well, you've been inactive for a long time again


----------

